# Dynamisch Klassen laden



## fsmarine (21. Februar 2008)

hi Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das machen kann.
Ich will folgendes können:

Klasse A abgeleitet von I Interface,
steht mir als A.java als ganz normale Datei auf der Festplatte zur Verfügung.
Ich würde gerne während der laufzeit auf die Methoden der Klasse A zugreifen, wobei ich zum laden nur den Klassennamen also A als String habe.

Wenn mir jemand die entsprechen Methoden oder so sagen kann...
wäre super nett


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (21. Februar 2008)

Moin!
Such einfach mal nach dem Stichwort "Reflection". Gibts im Netz oder hier im Forum einiges dazu...
zum Beispiel hier

http://beautifulcode.oreillynet.com/2007/08/javas_reflection_api.php 

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

du mußt deine A.java Klasse schon erst noch kompilieren...
Anschließend:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/245982-jar-file-nachladen.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## fsmarine (24. Februar 2008)

Danke ...

werde ihc mir mal ansehen vielleicht hilft mir das


----------

